# The solution to screentop lids?



## Roachesintheivy (Jul 28, 2018)

Hello! I've been lurking on the forums for a while, and I've found tons of extremely helpful information from all of the amazing threads~ I think I'm going to be more than prepared for getting my first tarantula (or maybe first few!) In September. However, there's still one big problem I have. 

Screentop lids are widely hated on the boards, and for good reason. They can pose a threat to the legs and claws of our tarantulas, and even result in terrible falls. But while it's always suggested to avoid using a screentop lid for an enclosure, I rarely see solutions being offered. There are a few posts about making a plexiglass lid here and there, but as someone who needs detailed instructions and is generally bad at measurements, they seem pretty vague. 

So, that brings us to the questions: 
- What are the alternatives to screentop lids? 
- Are the metal screentops as dangerous as the more fine "fabric" screentops? 
- Are kritter keeper lids safe? 
- If alternatives are unavailable, what's the best way to make any type of screentop safer?


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 28, 2018)

Pexi glass can be cut to size at most hardware stores usually for a reasonable price.

Just make sure you have the exact measurements so it doesn't come out too big or too small.

I've never had an issue with kritter keeper lids.

Screen and mesh can be chewed through - neither is better (fine screen probably worse).

Look up the thread about "Tarantula Can Openers" for a first hand look at how powerful their fangs can be in chewing through mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StampFan (Jul 28, 2018)

Roachesintheivy said:


> Hello! I've been lurking on the forums for a while, and I've found tons of extremely helpful information from all of the amazing threads~ I think I'm going to be more than prepared for getting my first tarantula (or maybe first few!) In September. However, there's still one big problem I have.
> 
> Screentop lids are widely hated on the boards, and for good reason. They can pose a threat to the legs and claws of our tarantulas, and even result in terrible falls. But while it's always suggested to avoid using a screentop lid for an enclosure, I rarely see solutions being offered. There are a few posts about making a plexiglass lid here and there, but as someone who needs detailed instructions and is generally bad at measurements, they seem pretty vague.
> 
> ...


Its only really an issue if you use glass aquariums.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 28, 2018)

Roachesintheivy said:


> But while it's always suggested to avoid using a screentop lid for an enclosure, I rarely see solutions being offered


This isn't true at all.   In almost every discussion its explained to simply go to a hardware store with the measurements of your top and have them cut a new top with plexi or acrylic...which should fit right in.   From there its as simple as drilling out ventilation.



Roachesintheivy said:


> - Are kritter keeper lids safe?


Yes and no...yes, generally, but fangs can be broken by ts hellbent on chewing their way out....99% of the time they are fine, but I have had to re-house a few that continually broke off fangs in the top ventilation slats.


Roachesintheivy said:


> If alternatives are unavailable, what's the best way to make any type of screentop safer?


Use something without a screen top.   Sterilite is cheap, easy to ventilate in any manner and has zero downside for a t within.   Visibility isn't what glass is, but its far from the claims you hear.   I have no issues seeing any t within any sterilite enclosure.


----------



## Roachesintheivy (Jul 28, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> Pexi glass can be cut to size at most hardware stores usually for a reasonable price.
> 
> Just make sure you have the exact measurements so it doesn't come out too big or too small.
> 
> .


I'll start looking onto this one more. Hopefully I can find a tutorial video of some kind. Thank you!


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 28, 2018)

Chewed through? Bull. 

I've been using screens since 2009. I don't know what kind of cheap crap some of you guys use, but I prefer metal. No issues. 

I use screen for numerous arboreals with no issues. I have seen a stuck P subfusca. But I haven't had any issues. Especially with vertical screen.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Roachesintheivy (Jul 28, 2018)

StampFan said:


> Its only really an issue if you use glass aquariums.


My mom is intent on display enclosures. Because she's pretty scared of Spiders, if we're going to keep tarantulas, she wants everything to at least look nice. However with more research I think I'm only ever really going to do a display enclosure for something like an LP, it sounds like alternatives are a lot better



cold blood said:


> This isn't true at all.   In almost every discussion its explained to simply go to a hardware store with the measurements of your top and have them cut a new top with plexi or acrylic...which should fit right in.   From there its as simple as drilling out ventilation.
> 
> 
> Yes and no...yes, generally, but fangs can be broken by ts hellbent on chewing their way out....99% of the time they are fine, but I have had to re-house a few that continually broke off fangs in the top ventilation slats.
> ...


You're right, and I apologize. With more digging through threads I've found the plexiglass suggestion a lot more often. I probably should have looked a little harder before saying that. Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## darkness975 (Jul 28, 2018)

@Venom1080 @Roachesintheivy 

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/eight-legged-can-openers.160896/

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## EDED (Jul 28, 2018)

i also had no issues using screen top
Just dont make the set up way too big, (height wise) or dont have hard object in there that the T might fall on to. 

however i had no issues once you figure out right set up for your spider,  it shouldnt wander around so much or chew through lids all that,,,that just means your T doesnt like the set up (many variables) and wants to escape. 

if you are going for a 'natural' set up to showcase, also try live plants and you will need some sort of light source (LED lights or indirect sun) 

and once you switch screen lid to something else you will be changing its ventilation or aeration affecting humidity.  Just FYI.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 28, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> @Venom1080 @Roachesintheivy
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/eight-legged-can-openers.160896/


Those circular mesh vents are not the same. They aren't attached the same.


----------



## Roachesintheivy (Jul 28, 2018)

Venom1080 said:


> Those circular mesh vents are not the same. They aren't attached the same.


I think I'm seconding venom, here. The metal mesh I intend on using (If I use it at all) is much different than that with much stronger metal. The mesh shown in the example thread looks like thinner, weaker metal.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 28, 2018)

Roachesintheivy said:


> I think I'm seconding venom, here. The metal mesh I intend on using (If I use it at all) is much different than that with much stronger metal. The mesh shown in the example thread looks like thinner, weaker metal.


That said. They are not optimal for Terrestrial spiders. They are not nearly as adapt to climbing as arboreals. Or as agile. 

I like plastic tubs and kritter keepers for Terrestrials.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lostbrane (Jul 28, 2018)

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ex...rom-arboreal-to-terrestrial-pic-heavy.259864/ - The nano conversion thread (with measurements included so woo) if you wanted to go that route.

I will say, if you go plexiglass/acrylic as a replacement for a screen top that's a sliding lid, be careful if it’s a smaller enclosure. I don't know what thickness you have available in your town, but the thickest acrylic I can get is .22" and that is too thin as a sliding top for the enclosure I have (one of those Creative Habitat ones). The solution would be to silicone something (washers/strip of acrylic/whatever) on either side to prevent the t from lifting up the lid and escaping (unless it is absolutely physically impossible to get out that gap), while also maintaining a smooth enough slide to get it off. Or folded pieces of paper...but that makes it a bit more difficult removing the lid...

I think there is one major hardware chain that does cut acrylic for free, if I recall correctly, but cutting it yourself isn't all that hard, albeit not very exact depending on the tools you have available.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 28, 2018)

Unless you're going to use military-issue barbwire screentop - given enough time and determination of the speciemen...it'll chew threw any mesh screentop, vents or whatnot. 

Kidding aside, I have seen one of my T's starting to nom on one of those lids. The sound woke me up at night actually - immediate rehouse commenced, afterwards I went back to back. Pity, was one of the awesome tarantulacages cages. Now that one has another inhabitant.

Back 2 topic: I agree with Dennis. Though uncommon over here, since that majority of terrariums used are glass, I'd opt for the acrylic top as suggested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 29, 2018)

Roachesintheivy said:


> - What are the alternatives to screentop lids?


A cheap, low-effort solution I have successfully used in my glass Exo Terra enclosures is to loosely drape a sheet of cotton beneath the mesh. Normally, arboreals will sometimes climb on the ceiling, but this discourages that, as they seem to realize that they aren't getting secure footing. (I've seen them take a tentative step or two onto the cloth and then turn back.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2018)

Not to use them


----------



## Alix (Jul 31, 2018)

Roachesintheivy said:


> I'll start looking onto this one more. Hopefully I can find a tutorial video of some kind. Thank you!


If you can't get plexiglass cut at a local hardware store you can also cut it yourself relatively easy by scoring each side and snapping the excess portion off. https://www.wikihow.com/Cut-Plexiglass

From there you just have to drill ventilation holes which is easy as long as you take it slow. If you put too much pressure on the plexiglass it can easily crack.


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jul 31, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> A cheap, low-effort solution I have successfully used in my glass Exo Terra enclosures is to loosely drape a sheet of cotton beneath the mesh. Normally, arboreals will sometimes climb on the ceiling, but this discourages that, as they seem to realize that they aren't getting secure footing. (I've seen them take a tentative step or two onto the cloth and then turn back.)


Could you post a picture of how you set it up and secure it?

I like this idea.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 31, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> Could you post a picture of how you set it up and secure it?
> 
> I like this idea.


It's just a very thin sheet of cotton that was cut from a worn-out bedsheet. I removed the screen lid, placed the sheet of cotton over it so that it covers the mesh, and then replaced the lid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jul 31, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> It's just a very thin sheet of cotton that was cut from a worn-out bedsheet. I removed the screen lid, placed the sheet of cotton over it so that it covers the mesh, and then replaced the lid.


That's too easy, could you please find a way to overcomplicate it, and then present it to us?


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 31, 2018)

AngelDeVille said:


> That's too easy, could you please find a way to overcomplicate it, and then present it to us?


Maximum of 180 thread count.  Must be perfectly square and aligned with the frame of the lid.  For best results install when Venus and Jupiter are in conjunction.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1 | Useful 1


----------

